# Camping International Aranjuez, Spain



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Camping International Aranjuez http://tinyurl.com/2txeto 
(formally Camping Soto del Castillo) is now fully open again after being refurbished.

Aranjuez is situated about 50 km south of Madrid on the A4/E5. This site a very useful winter stop over on the way to the Med/Portugal especially if you are coming from Bilbao.

Don


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Good news. It is not just a useful stopover but also a great place to stay with a town full of gardens, parks and palaces and great rail links to Madrid and Toledo. I just hope you can still get an RV on it !!!!!!


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

billym:

Toledo itself is an alternative - no problems for RVs and lots of choice of pitches - you can walk into town across the river - however a bit on the expensive side.


----------

